# Are There Any Truly Extra Wide MTB Shoes for Flats?



## PaulieDC (Jan 7, 2019)

I'm sporting 12EEE-12EEEE Fred Flintstone feeters all my life and I cannot find upper quality MTB shoes like Five-Ten or Bontrager Flatlines or RC's in wide widths. Every site shows the shoes and just a number for size which means medium width. SCG Shoes says if you have wide feet order a half size up. Uh, no, that doesn't work.

Anyone come across a brand that does XW widths? That's 3W and 4W. Someone said they really like these but they only go to 2W.

The only real option I have found so far are New Balance Walking Shoes, and they're actually OK if you ride recreationally or commute on an XC hardtail, etc. But they won't last long on the trails and they are as expensive as real MTB shoes, so obviously that's not an ideal solution.

Anyone have any better info?


----------



## BigTex91 (Oct 28, 2010)

I'm a 4E ... will be interesting to see if anyone comes up with anything. So far, Pearl Izumi have worked best for me, like the X-Alp line. Try a size or two up - although that's hard when you're starting at 12. Good luck.


----------



## Rosstude (Aug 27, 2013)

I'm in the same boat as you, wearing a size 10 EEEE. When I was younger, my friends called my feet "slabs", keeping in the Flintstones theme.
Really wish somebody would address this need, and make something as comfortable as my Sidi megas, I can wear them all day. I'd be willing to pay. I do so love the flats and 5/10 grip though.
Been looking to replace my 3 year old Impacts, and have tried on a few flat shoes in the last few months. In 5/10 I have to size up to 10.5 (44) to get the length and width.
Shimano was a nice shoe, but painfully narrow. 
Pearl Izumi was a contender, although I was trying on a size 10, the toe box was roomy, not a EEEE, but wide by standards, they were still a but short at 10, if they had a 10.5 I might have pulled the trigger. 
Yesterday, I tried on 5/10's, Freerider, Freerider Pro, and a a few months ago a size 11 Impact. Regular Freerider was the winner, and the low cost is nice too. The new Impacts don't seem to have the square, roomy toe box of the old model. The freerider pro was close, but I think the added protection around the front constrained the fit a bit. 
Granted, Ive only worn the new Freeriders on 1 ride, and around the house for 4 hours, but normally I can tell in the showroom if its a no-go, these will work for my 3 to 4 hour rides.


----------



## dirk.dirk (Feb 15, 2019)

Just got a pair of Bontrager Flatliner shoes. They fit my wide feet swimmingly.

https://www.bikegallery.com/product...jXpNAPENzL0stEFyV58Pr8wgd0hYbcjxoCJSoQAvD_BwE


----------

